# MSP Logo issues...



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Not that this is a new site or anything but I can remember getting gruff from a trooper for using the state seal on my old MassNet site, he ending up calling the state on me who kindly asked me to remove the seal....

Wonder what he would say about this one.. :roll:

http://www.speedingticketdefense.com/pages/massachusetts_speeding.html


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

:lol: What do you call 10,000 attorneys' at the bottom of the ocean???


:arrow: A GOOD start!!!!

(Sorry! Just couldn't resist!!) :lol:


----------



## misshotcopbluepants (Jul 9, 2002)

8) Thanks --- Got a new computer that kind of tripped me up for a while, and then you know how it goes, work, school, etc., kept me kind of crazy for a while....But I am back, chances are I will probably get someone all riled up before too long....(Me and my big mouth--haha) :wink: Seemed to me not everyone has a sense of humor, but good lord these days you have to or you'll end up in the State Hopsital...... :idea:


----------

